# How can my friend get married?



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

I have a friend who is on a contract there in Dubai and she has been dating a guy that is also there on a contract. He is from a different country than she is. They have decided that they want to get married  :clap2: , but they have been being turned away everywhere they go  . 

If you know of anyone that will perform the ceremony, please let me know so I can pass the information on to them. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What relgion are these friends? Do not see why they would be turned away except if she is muslim and he is not.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What relgion are these friends? Do not see why they would be turned away except if she is muslim and he is not.


They are both Christians. I can't understand it either. I was wondering if it was because they are from different places.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Who is turning them away - the church? Are they from different denominations? Because I think the Roman Catholic Church will not marry people if one of them is from a different denomination, etc.
I would assume if they are both the same religion that it would be fairly straightforward. They need to visit one of the consulates and get married legally, they can do the Church wedding later.
Perhaps you need to provide some more information - which countries are they from, what is the reason being given to not get them married?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not easy for non-Muslims to marry in Dubai for a whole host of reasons. The authorities don't encourage it and while it can be done, it does seem to be the luck of straw.

Your friends are better off getting married elswhere. Cyprus is a popular place for people looking for a quick marriage not far from the UAE.




VandT_USA said:


> I have a friend who is on a contract there in Dubai and she has been dating a guy that is also there on a contract. He is from a different country than she is. They have decided that they want to get married  :clap2: , but they have been being turned away everywhere they go  .
> 
> If you know of anyone that will perform the ceremony, please let me know so I can pass the information on to them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> It's not easy for non-Muslims to marry in Dubai for a whole host of reasons. The authorities don't encourage it and while it can be done, it does seem to be the luck of straw.
> 
> Your friends are better off getting married elswhere. Cyprus is a popular place for people looking for a quick marriage not far from the UAE.


I don't think you are entirely correct. Why would the authorities not encourage non-muslims to get married and why is it not easy? I got married in Dubai and faced no issues at all.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I only speak with the knowledge of several friends who tried to get married in Dubai and none of them could find a place to marry them (non-Muslims). All ultimately had to leave the country to get married. 

One of my friends made inquiries at local government offices and was consistently told that "Dubai isn't your country, you shouldn't get married here. Go home then come back."

The churches out in Jebel Ali have their own requirements and don't encourage "quickie" marriages and are apparently booked well in advance. 



pamela0810 said:


> I don't think you are entirely correct. Why would the authorities not encourage non-muslims to get married and why is it not easy? I got married in Dubai and faced no issues at all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I only speak with the knowledge of several friends who tried to get married in Dubai and none of them could find a place to marry them (non-Muslims). All ultimately had to leave the country to get married.
> 
> One of my friends made inquiries at local government offices and was consistently told that "Dubai isn't your country, you shouldn't get married here. Go home then come back."
> 
> The churches out in Jebel Ali have their own requirements and don't encourage "quickie" marriages and are apparently booked well in advance.


Being booked well in advance is a different issue altogether and no Church will encourage a "quickie" marriage. But you mentioned that it can't be done for a "whole host of reasons". So I thought it would be nice for you to list those down so others are aware too.

Most of my friends and relatives were married in Dubai and Abu Dhabi in Church (St. Mary's as well as St. Francis) and none of them faced any issues whatsoever. One of the girl's fiance was Hindu but he converted to Catholicism in Dubai, got baptized and married with no problem.

So it's best if the OP provides us with more details of why they are being turned away and then maybe we can help better because like I mentioned earlier, it's not entirely difficult, just differs from person to person.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't say it couldn't be done but that "_It's not easy _for non-Muslims to marry in Dubai for a whole host of reasons.

The local government won't marry you in a civil marriage. The embassies vary in their procedures. The churches are a hit or miss, and often depends on how active you are in the congregation. People who want a straightforward wedding without having to jump a lot of hoops usually find it easier to return to their home countries or go to a nearby place like Cyprus for the weekend. 



pamela0810 said:


> Being booked well in advance is a different issue altogether and no Church will encourage a "quickie" marriage. But you mentioned that it can't be done for a "whole host of reasons". So I thought it would be nice for you to list those down so others are aware too.
> 
> Most of my friends and relatives were married in Dubai and Abu Dhabi in Church (St. Mary's as well as St. Francis) and none of them faced any issues whatsoever. One of the girl's fiance was Hindu but he converted to Catholicism in Dubai, got baptized and married with no problem.
> 
> So it's best if the OP provides us with more details of why they are being turned away and then maybe we can help better because like I mentioned earlier, it's not entirely difficult, just differs from person to person.


----------



## Marina18 (Oct 4, 2011)

VandT_USA said:


> I have a friend who is on a contract there in Dubai and she has been dating a guy that is also there on a contract. He is from a different country than she is. They have decided that they want to get married  :clap2: , but they have been being turned away everywhere they go  .
> 
> If you know of anyone that will perform the ceremony, please let me know so I can pass the information on to them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi dear,
which kind of ceremony they are looking for? just a blessing or a legal one? there's a huge difference between the 2.
I can send you the contact for the ceremony but this won't have a legal value.
ciao
Marina


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

With so many impediments and obstacles...why don't you tell your friends to get married while on the trip for their honeymoon

They pick a country they like and they may be able to get married there. It is kindah nice thinking about the idea to get married on your way to the honeymoon...fancy actually

I am sure there are several places they can get married outside UAE that is close.


----------

